# Sports commentary bloopers ...



## naturaltan (Oct 9, 2002)

Here are some comments made by sports commentators that I'm sure they would like to take back:

 1. Weightlifting commentator at the Olympic Snatch and Jerk Event: "This is Gregoriava from Bulgaria. I saw her snatch this morning during her warm up and it was amazing."

 2. Ted Walsh - Horse Racing Commentator: "This is really a lovely horse and I speak from personal experience since I once mounted her mother."

 3. Grand Prix Race Announcer: "The lead car is absolutely, truly unique, except for the one behind it which is exactly identical to the one in front of the similar one in back."

 4. Greg Norman, Pro Golfer: "I owe a lot to my parents, especially my mother and father."

 5. Ringside Boxing Analyst: "Sure there have been injuries and even some deaths in boxing - but none of them really that serious."

 6. Baseball announcer: "If history repeats itself, I should think we can expect the same thing again."

 7. Basketball analyst: "He dribbles a lot and the opposition doesn't like it. In fact you can see it all over their faces."

 8. At a trophy ceremony BBC TV Boat Race 1988: "Ah, isn't that nice, the wife of the Cambridge president is hugging the
 Cox of the Oxford crew."

 9. Metro Radio, College Football: "Julian Dicks is everywhere. It's like they've got eleven Dicks on the field."

 10. US Open TV Commentator: "One of the reasons Arnie Palmer is playing so well is that, before each final round, his wife takes out his balls and kisses them. Oh my God, what have I just said?"


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 9, 2002)

LMFAO, The snatch one is my favourite!!!!!


----------



## Duncan (Oct 9, 2002)

That is A material


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 9, 2002)

hahaha the first and last are the best.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 9, 2002)

#1 was my favourite as well.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 9, 2002)

I can see the grin on the guy sitting next to the one from #1 now.  
I'd be having fun with that one to:
"my, she has one of the cleanest snatches I've seen in some tome"  
"Ooh there's nothing like a women with a strong snatch"  
"she needs to work on that snatch, its a bit sloppy"


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 9, 2002)

"she really dug deep to pull that snatch off"


----------



## Mudge (Oct 9, 2002)

Good stuff, "oh my god what have I just said" LoL


----------



## irontime (Oct 9, 2002)

hilarious buddy.


----------



## coleman (Nov 22, 2002)

lol


----------



## david (Nov 22, 2002)

9. Metro Radio, College Football: "Julian Dicks is everywhere. It's like they've got eleven Dicks on the field."


That is SO funny!


----------

